# Metal Models



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

Cons
They are crazy expensive, hard to glue, and bend easily.

Pros
They also have better sculpts, look a little better when you pant them and are a little more satisfying when there done and feel great when you hold them and feel how much more heavy they are. 

So do you like metal models or not. and why
Please post if i missed either a pro or a con

I will start:

I don't like them i think they are expensive and they don't look that great.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

As expensive as they are, as hard as they are to convert, to actually build without the need for pinning, and the extensive filling required I like metals, Character models in metal are much more satisfying than a puny little plastic one...


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

Pro = Positive Cons = Negative (You got a bit muddled there :grin

I prefer having a metal model for a centre piece like a General or a one off monster but for the rank and file plastic all the way

PS Love the Chopper pic bobss :victory:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I love metal models... but only a handful in an army, if the whole army is metal it just gets to be too much of a pain to transport and means that a lot of it is very difficult to sculpt.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

yeah your pros and cons are either muddled up, or you have a strange reasoning going on in your mind.

I'm also not going to limit my opinion to just warhammer, because thats dumb, GW is not the only place on earth making models.

I like them allot personally, there are allot more 28mm models in the world that are metal compared to plastic, so the range of models is a *HUGE* positive compared to plastic.

I also prefer painting metal models, it just seems more fun and easier and smoother than plastic ones, that just seem to lack the character and feel that painting metal models does.

I don't see how there hard to glue really at all, and the fact they bend so easily is a god send, you drop a metal model off the shelf it can usually be repaied by bending back to shape and touching up with paint, you drop a plastic model and something fragile might and usually does break.

I also prefer the weight of metal models, gives them more substance and body when your moving them around.

I won't deny plastic models are useful, much cheaper (if there not from GW) and usually come in greater numbers (victrix French Napoleonics for example, 60 models for under £20, and with *AMAZING* quality), but I gotta prefer metal still due to how much easier it is to get hold of more varied things.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> PS Love the Chopper pic bobss


LOL, your the only guy thats noticed!


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

nothing beats the feel of pushing a full metal regament across the board and i love my old steam tank, and if i get a second one it will be the metal one. the feeling of picking up a brick...awww ah aha ha... the power!!:grin:



> I'm also not going to limit my opinion to just warhammer, because thats dumb, GW is not the only place on earth making models


:shok: HERITIC!!! the shame!!!!...lol


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

Pros- They allways look nice in my opinion.
Cons- They are a hell to convert.

p.s metals and plastic minis are allways nice the minis i hate are the hybrid ones, the pieces never fit together :angry:


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I prefer painting metal models and don't really find them that hard to convert. The detail is normally so much crisper and generally they are nicer models to look at.
On the downside they are really expensive now so all metal forces are limited to specialist games.


----------



## dobbins (Sep 19, 2009)

*Metal *- better detail on the models; better sculpted poses on the models; easier to strip the paint off; you can make fun of people who have all plastic army for being poor; if you leave the hobby there is the possibility that you can recoup some of your money by smelting the models down and selling the metal on; if someone pisses you off you can do serious damage with the model i.e. 2nd edition metal Dreadnought to the face. I think I've scraped the barrel enough.

*Plastic *- easier to customise, doesn't weigh as much, errr...


----------



## Commissar Volstav (Nov 22, 2008)

as previously stated the metal models are just better to paint


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Casting aside the availability issue, because metal is alwasy going to win there:

Pros: 

The weight, easier to file & clean up/less mould lines, won't smash into a billion pieces if you drop it, easy to strip and dissasemble.

Cons:

Harder to convert, little poseability options, paint chips easier, requires pinning.


The main reason i prefer the GW plastic kits is due to the options. One of the things i enjoy most about the hobby is posing and converting my troops, and the multi-part plastic kits make this very easy with a wide range of possible outcomes. 

In the case of a character model or an elite unit, that i'm not converting...then i'd go with the metal. I think everyone appreciates that warm feeling you get picking up a nice hunk of metal.


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

I am not saying all plastic armys just mabey have another choice instead of the $90 Blood Knights!!!

Even if they made them in both and then you got the choice to which one you bought.

+ if you put the metal one in the colectors section and slaped another $5 on there they would probaly make alot more money.

Take the Grey Knights (40k i know i am sorry). If they gave you them the opption of plastic modles a lot more people would play them that is the main turn back for them.

If they did more people would want to play them so:
they would by the book
buy grey knight models 
mabey eventualy go on to buy SM + IG 
This would mean that GW would end up making more $$$$$$$
and it would make the people that play more happy to


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Nipolian said:


> that is the main turn back for them.


strange, I always assumed it was the god awful forgotten codex.

if GW made grey knights plastic sales would not increase to a level worth the cost developing them because there still a shit army, this goes for every rulebook/army book/codex, you develop the book before the models.

plus making plastic versions of metals doesn't always work, look at privateer press, there making there jacks plastic now, but still charging the same price as the metals after destroying the rulebook, something I thought GW was only capable of.

also the problem with metals is not that there metal, the problem is GW charges 2 arms, a leg and your first child for them, when other companies only charge a 1/3 of the price


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

I like metal models for characters and other special individuals like squad leaders and such. I do only small conversions so that is not an issue. Painting wise it is all the same to me. I like metal.


----------



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

Plastic is the new metal. I hate metals and try to get arround them as much as possible. I would rather spend hours of conversion work in plastics rather then pick-up a metal figure. Of course I say this right after I bought a Wulfrik model.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

if you guys are having problems glueing metal minies you need to get zipkicker wich is a super glue activator. used it for years and love it


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

For me its plastic for conversion opportunities and all the nice little extra little bits that you get in the box sets.

But when it comes to character models I prefer them to be metal as the detail is a bit sharper and prefer them as a centre piece, although I do often try and convert them a little by adding some of the plastic extras if I can.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Gief moar pewter!!

They are still more detailed then plastics, and they feel genuine. Plastics, specially bigger models, feels like a rob to me. Compare the venerable metal dreadnoughts to the plastic ones and you should all be able to understand what I mean:wink:


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

I can tell you that for the price of one box of blood knights I can pick up two boxes of the new chaos knights & frankly I would rather. The level of detail might not be there, but there's enough.

Many of the metal models in the GW line are an edition or two behind & frankly look brutal... Wraiths, Wights, Chaos chosen, Dreadnaughts, Sonic weaponry, etc

Now I do have to agree with most though, for character sculpts I prefer metal, but it seems to be on a model by model basis. Certainly newer plastics are nicer than older metal...


----------

